# long term parking at albany-rensselaer station



## barbie (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm planning a trip to montreal next month and I'll be leaving from the albany-rensselaer train station. Is there long-term parking at the station or nearby?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 10, 2010)

There is indeed long term parking at the station. More details and rates can be found here.


----------



## Ralph (Jul 16, 2013)

I thought there was a 7 day maximum for parking at this station.


----------



## tomfuller (Jul 16, 2013)

Since it is an intermodal facility, think about getting there by bus or taxi even if the trip is seven days or less.


----------



## jis (Jul 16, 2013)

Why deny a bit of income for CDTA if that is what works the best for you? 

I actually almost always park at Metropark NJ, which is a multi-modal station with bus, NJT and Amtrak service, even when I am flying out of Newark Airport or taking a train out of NY Penn. It is just more convenient taking everything else into consideration in my situation.


----------

